#ubuntu-africa 2015-08-24
<Kilos> hellooo africa
<h0912> hi Kilos
<Kilos> hi there h0912 first time seeing you here, welcome to ubuntu-africa
<Kilos> elacheche ping
<elacheche> pong Kilos
<elacheche> Salut h0912 :)
<Kilos> hi elacheche hows you guys
<elacheche> Ahhhhh Kilos you're hacking my mind x) I supposed that h0912 speaks French when you pinged me x)
<elacheche> Kilos, am stressing out about my LoCo re-approval.. :/
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> when is it
<elacheche> The meeting should be on sep 15th
<elacheche> I don't know how I'll pass it.. especially with this contributors issue.. You know that feeling..
<elacheche> Any way.. We have 2 events two.. One to celebrate 11th birthday of a FOSS club, and the Other is the famous Software Freedom Day
<elacheche> what about you Kilos ?
<Kilos> im ok ty elacheche
<h0912> thanks Kilos
<h0912> but i use to pass here when i have ocasion
<Kilos> good h0912 we have our second meeting here in 2 days time
<Kilos> elacheche i hope you havent forgotten
<h0912> ok  i will attend
<Kilos> cool
<h0912> time please ?
<Kilos> 18.50 GMT
<Kilos> i get mixed up with all the time zones
<Kilos> so 20.30 african time
<elacheche> Kilos, first time to hear about this! :o
<elacheche> o_O Where I was x(
<elacheche> Need to add that to my calender
<Kilos> elacheche dont you see a topic bar in your irc client
<Kilos> Next meeting: Wed, 26 August 2015 18:30 GMT Agenda: http://bit.ly/1MVaVSu
<elacheche> Didn't read topics for months now :/
<Kilos> ai!
<elacheche> :(
<elacheche> Kilos, you'll have a SFD in ZA? http://softwarefreedomday.org/
<Kilos> yes
<Kilos> the pro knows all about it
<elacheche> http://wiki.softwarefreedomday.org/2015/SouthAfrica/Pretoria
<elacheche> :)
 * elacheche need to go
<melodie> hi
<melodie> salut
#ubuntu-africa 2015-08-25
<Kilos> hellooo africa
<h0912> hi Kilos
<Kilos> h0912  you have joined our mailing list right?
<Kilos> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-africa
<h0912> Kilos: i am doing it right know
<Kilos> cool
<elacheche> Kilos, are you oK???
<Kilos> yes ty elacheche just need a hernia mended
<elacheche> take care of yourself Kilos !
<Kilos> wioll do elacheche ty, thats why i been so scarce, much resting time
<elacheche> You should rest :)
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> one gets nothing done when resting all the time
<elacheche> :)
#ubuntu-africa 2015-08-26
<Kilos> hellooo africa, meeting tonight hey
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> only sent out a meeting reminder now. sorry guys
<Kilos> QA  announce Meeting here tonight in 1 1/2 hours
<QA> Kilos: What?
<Kilos> ai!
<craigzim> no fuss will be there, cant believe a months gone by
<Kilos> so quick hey
<Kilos> hi abakamousa Benno-007
<superfly> sjoe, Kilos, leave things for the last minute, hey?
<Kilos> yeah sorry superfly struggling a bit, think meds make me drowsy
<superfly> Kilos: I'm just teasing :-)
<Kilos> lolol
<Kilos> hi Dro__
<Dro__> hi Kilos how are you ?
<Kilos> not too bad ty and you?
<Kilos> im just sleepy all the time atm
<Kilos> hehe lazybones
<Dro__> hahaha we're all sleepy dear :P
<Kilos> hahaha
<inetpro> eish!
<inetpro> good morning everyone
<Kilos> hi inetpro
<inetpro> oops, I mean evening
<Kilos> small group tonight look like
 * inetpro needs more sleep 
<Kilos> ya me too
<Kilos> i got your bug, wake up tired
<inetpro> tough to have two meetings in a row
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> you are tough man
<Kilos> soon pieter2627 or elacheche can take over
<Kilos> or evencrai
<Kilos> craigzim
<inetpro> hopefully we win the cricket before the start of the meeting
<Kilos> lol
<pieter2627> hope so
<inetpro> hmm...
<inetpro> Kilos: where's your buddy ongolaBoy?
 * inetpro looking at the agenda 
<Kilos> i hope he sees the mail before meeting time inetpro
<Kilos> i was terribly send sending it out
<inetpro> not much on the agenda
<Kilos> we just need to keep active here till i recover a bit
<inetpro> we keep the ball rolling
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> hi philipballew
<philipballew> Kilos, hey man.
<philipballew> How goes life
<Kilos> alive ty philipballew and you?
<philipballew> Kilos, I am alright as well. No complaints myself. Because if I do complain, it will not help...
<Kilos> lolol
<Kilos> elacheche  ping
<inetpro> \o/
<inetpro> South Africa beat New Zealand and win the three match series 2:1
<pieter2627> yea, they did a great job... kind of
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> played well for a change
<pieter2627> now to get ready to hit the meeting for a six
<Kilos> ubuntiste-msakni  wb
<Kilos> meeting time
<inetpro> oh goodness
<inetpro> QA: start meeting about Ubuntu Africa Monthly Meeting - August 2015
 * QA gets out the memo-pad and cracks her knuckles
<inetpro> QA: topic Welcoming and Introduction
<QA> Current Topic: Welcoming and Introduction
<inetpro> Thanks everyone for joining once again
<Kilos> QA  I am Miles Sharpe
<QA> Kilos: Okay
<inetpro> please introduce yourself to our bot as follows: QA: I am <FirstName LastName - Country>
<pieter2627> QA: I am Pieter Engelbrecht from South Africa
<QA> pieter2627: Alrighty
<inetpro> QA: I am Gustav H Meyer - South Africa
<QA> inetpro: Alrighty
<inetpro> the Agenda for this evening can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AfricanTeams/Meetings/20150826
<Kilos> ariabbaS  cyrilb daker philipballew kenju254 eebrah Dro__ r0ckwilda{-_-} R0ok_ ping
<inetpro> on;y the three of us?
<Kilos> sigh
<ariabbaS> .
<philipballew> im here!
<philipballew> :)
<Kilos> please login with the bot guys
 * pieter2627 was almost worried
<superfly> QA: I am Raoul Snyman
<QA> superfly: Done
<Kilos> hehe
<philipballew> QA I am philipballew
<QA> philipballew: Okay
<ariabbaS> I'm Ari Ado - Cameroon ;-)
<Kilos> i apologize for being late with the list reminder guys
<inetpro> I'll give you a minute to look at the agenda
<inetpro> please suggest any last minute topics you might want to add
<inetpro> Kilos: don't stress about it
<pieter2627> np Kilos
<pieter2627> inetpro: should we still discuss the meeting time?
<inetpro> pieter2627: good idea, I'll add it as a topic in a minute
<ubuntiste-msakni> Hey guys!
<ubuntiste-msakni> When is the meeting?
<pieter2627> ubuntiste-msakni: just started
<Kilos> you late ubuntiste-msakni
<Kilos> i battle with thew tunisians
<Kilos> the
 * elacheche_anis will remain silence and stay quiet :) o:)
<inetpro> anything else for the Agenda?
<Kilos> nonono elacheche_anis you need to take not and take over chairing even in the future
<inetpro> right... moving ahead
<pieter2627> elacheche_anis: QA takes minutes for us. Please intro yourself to him using 'QA: I am <firstname lastname> - <country>'
<inetpro> QA: topic Review minutes of previous meeting
<QA> Current Topic: Review minutes of previous meeting
<inetpro> the minutes of our first meeting can be seen at: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AfricanTeams/Meetings/20150729#Summary
<elacheche_anis> QA, I am El Acheche Anis - Tunisia
<QA> elacheche_anis: Okay
<inetpro> anything we need to highlight from the summary perhaps?
<pieter2627> ty elacheche_anis, glad to see you again... or to be here :)
<pieter2627> inetpro: that we did few of the ideas?
<elacheche_anis> pieter2627, am 24/5 here :) → elacheche == elacheche_anis == ubuntiste-msakni :)
<Kilos> hehe
<inetpro> pieter2627: what did we do sir?
<pieter2627> yea realised that i'm quite, hence the last part
<Kilos> there were some ideas but those guys arent here tonight
<inetpro> ok looks like things have been rather quiet this month... we have work to do
<pieter2627> inetpro: i personally did nothing (sorry) maybe others have
<inetpro> hmm...
<pieter2627> so nothing to review
<inetpro> ok, maybe time to discuss meeting time
<inetpro> QA: topic Meeting time
<QA> Current Topic: Meeting time
<elacheche_anis> Sorry guys, wasn't able to think this month, I already have plenty of work and my LoCo Re-Approval + the organization of the Software Freedom Day..
<Kilos> np elacheche_anis
<Kilos> we understand, re- approval is rather stressful
<Kilos> wb craigbrash
<elacheche_anis> very x'(
<inetpro> I guess with so few people around we might need to discuss this topic in a next meeting?
<Kilos> inetpro  agreed
<inetpro> those who are here are you happy with the date at least?
<pieter2627> maybe we should take it to the mailing list
<inetpro> as in every 4th Wednesday of each month?
<pieter2627> seeing that it will affect next attendance
<inetpro> pieter2627: I'll add it on the next agenda
<pieter2627> didn't some say that it was a bit late/early?
<inetpro> but I agree, discussing on the mailing list might be a good idea
<Kilos> maybe we should all push the list for a whileand see ifwe can improve next meetings attendance
<Kilos> the list is very quiet
<Kilos> oh philipballew
<superfly> meh. using Launchpad's lists is a bit of a pain
<inetpro> who takes on the task of raising the point on the mailing list?
<superfly> they don't change the reply-to, which is incredibly frustrating
<Kilos> can you maybe do reminders for next meeting on f/book please
<inetpro> superfly: good point, but that is another topic
<pieter2627> inetpro: i will mail the list tomorrow
<inetpro> pieter2627: thanks
<inetpro> QA: agreed pieter2627 to start the conversation around monthly meeting times
<QA> Agreed: pieter2627 to start the conversation around monthly meeting times
<Kilos> maybe we must do the time thing by a vote
<Kilos> no good changing the time to suit only one person
<pieter2627> i will ask if any have a major issue
<Kilos> maybe an hour later is a starting point
<Kilos> many are an hour behind us
<inetpro> Kilos: raise that as a response on the ML... next point
<inetpro> QA: topic Awareness and actions
<QA> Current Topic: Awareness and actions
<Kilos> stickyboy  where are you man
<inetpro> do we have any new users here who joined us since our last meeting
<inetpro> ?
<pieter2627> if results are varied then we could have vote one day on the channel?
<Kilos> not here atm
<Kilos> pieter2627  agreed
 * pieter2627 checking
<inetpro> so how do we get more Ubuntu users to join and ultimately to apply for official membership?
<pieter2627> none on the lp group
<Kilos> inetpro  with difficulty
<craigbrash> first need to find ubuntu users in our own countries
<pieter2627> with the last meeting we discussed a lot of avenues...
<Kilos> dont forget guys, we welcome all lugs to join us as well hey
<inetpro> I guess that is somewhat of a retorical question
<inetpro> Kilos: What is the status with missing/tired LoCo's?
<pieter2627> personally, i think that each should focus on the media that they use
<inetpro> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AfricanTeams
<pieter2627> and work with others that use it too.
<Kilos> inetpro  i have done anything about them this month
<Kilos> had one in mind last month
<Kilos> was a lug in a country with no loco
<inetpro> last update was on 2015-08-13
<Kilos> ya a new guy was here recently
<inetpro> Tunisian GNU/Linux User Group (TGLUG)
<inetpro> nice
<inetpro> added by Na3iL?
<Kilos> im sure what we need to do is make irc more attractive in some way
<Kilos> other social media is whats holdin irc down
<inetpro> anyone else have feedback about dead LoCo's for now?
<Kilos> he is in tunisia and applying for membership soon
<pieter2627> the web irc client kiwi is quite attractive
<inetpro> ok, so we keep going and encourage guys to be more active?
<Kilos> yes
<inetpro> QA: agreed encourage existing members to be more active
<QA> Agreed: encourage existing members to be more active
<pieter2627> seem so
<Kilos> thats all we can do, keep inspiring peeps
<inetpro> and obviously
<inetpro> QA: agreed encourage more people to get launchpad ID's and join us at https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-africa
<QA> Agreed: encourage more people to get launchpad ID's and join us at https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-africa
<inetpro> next
<inetpro> QA: topic raise awareness of not so official mirrors but widely used in some areas (ongolaBoy)
<QA> Current Topic: raise awareness of not so official mirrors but widely used in some areas (ongolaBoy)
<inetpro> Is ongolaBoy here this evening?
<Kilos> pieter2627  do you have time to play around?
<Kilos> nope inetpro
<Kilos> strange
<inetpro> hmm...
<pieter2627> Kilos: some at times
<inetpro> Kilos: do you know whether he got his mirror sorted?
<Kilos> yes inetpro he has his mirror as an unofficial one for now
<inetpro> ah, so we can remove it from the next agenda?
<Kilos> needs more drive space to become official
<Kilos> yes
<inetpro> nice!
<inetpro> QA: topic Events
<QA> Current Topic: Events
<Kilos> pieter2627  when you bored can you please search and contact all lugs in africa
<inetpro> haha :-)
<Kilos> i have one lug but i think the reminder mail was too late
<craigbrash> i will look too for lugs
<pieter2627> Kilos: i can try, but lugs are not really in my sphere
<Kilos> lugs are absorbing ubuntu users, not the way we are doing it
<inetpro> craigbrash: thanks for volunteering
<pieter2627> that meetup.com thing might help
<Kilos> ty craigbrash
<pieter2627> to find them
<pieter2627> thanks, craigbrash
<Kilos> big job, you have to join them then their list and then only invite them
<inetpro> so on to events, anything newsworthy that happend in the last month?
<inetpro> or am I moving too fast?
<Kilos> thats why i think we must push strongly the idea that this is an all linux user channel
<pieter2627> no inetpro
<Kilos> no inetpro
<inetpro> no nothing newsworthy happened or no, I am not moving too fast?
<pieter2627> last one
<Kilos> both
<Kilos> hehe
<inetpro> haha :-)
 * inetpro should learn to stick to one question at a time
<Kilos> lol
<pieter2627> or we should answer better :)
<inetpro> ok, upcoming events
<inetpro> so we know about SFD, anything else?
<Kilos> main one is to support elacheche_anis at their re approval
<pieter2627> not that i know of, which countries are planning for SFD?
<Kilos> elacheche_anis  call on guys here for support hey
<ariabbaS> .
<Kilos> ariabbaS  say something
<Kilos> you guys must all get involved here
<ariabbaS> ok for me
<inetpro> for those who may not know know about SFD
<inetpro> SFD or Software Freedom Day is a worldwide celebration of Free and Open Source Software
<Kilos> ideas are welcome from all
<Kilos> tunisia is having an event there afaik
<inetpro> 2015 Software Freedom Day is approaching and will be celebrated on 19th September (Saturday) this year, let's tell people about it!
<inetpro> See: http://softwarefreedomday.org/
<Kilos> craigbrash  what are you guys doing
<Kilos> im sure cyrilb has some plans as well
<craigbrash> We had an event 2 years ago ,not sure if anything happening this side
<inetpro> at #ubuntu-za we have some peeps involved to help arrange the event in Pretoria (more info: http://www.sfd.org.za/)
<craigbrash> will try find out
<Kilos> craigbrash  can you ask around and let us know please
<inetpro> QA: agreed 2015 Software Freedom Day is approaching and will be celebrated on 19th September (Saturday) this year, let's tell people about it!
<QA> Agreed: 2015 Software Freedom Day is approaching and will be celebrated on 19th September (Saturday) this year, let's tell people about it
<inetpro> anything else?
<Kilos> not from me sir
<craigbrash> Kilos will do
<inetpro> so we move on to Miscellaneous?
<pieter2627> yes
<Kilos> still think we need a greeter bot here, at least till im fully active again
<inetpro> QA: topic Miscellaneous
<QA> Current Topic: Miscellaneous
<inetpro> superfly: I guess you now have a chance to rant some more about the mailing list
<inetpro> or come up with a better solution :-)
 * elacheche_anis was AFK x(
<inetpro> elacheche_anis: wb
<Kilos> hehe
<elacheche_anis> http://softwarefreedomday.org/map/
<Kilos> elacheche_anis  you must keep us informed about you SFD event
<Kilos> inform the list as well please
<elacheche_anis> Kilos, we organize the SFD almost every year since 2006 (just skipped 1 or 2 years as I know).. We just organize it on October not in September
<Kilos> ah
<inetpro> elacheche_anis: SFD Douala Team, that your team?
<elacheche_anis> We just started the organization of this year.. As soon as there is information that I can share publicly I'll do that :)
<Kilos> anyway keep the list alive with info, it might help inspire others
<elacheche_anis> Nope inetpro chekc for Tunisia → Clibre Association
<elacheche_anis> Ok sir :)
<Kilos> ty
<Kilos> ill even smile :D
<elacheche_anis> http://sfd.tn/
<elacheche_anis> The website is a little bit buggy, but we're already working on fixing that.. We have some infrastructure issues that we need to solve before :)
<elacheche_anis> But you can find the history of all our past SFDs :)
<inetpro> oh great!
 * inetpro only noticed two registered events in Africa on the map
 * pieter2627 too
<Kilos> oh yeah elacheche_anis hehe
<elacheche_anis> inetpro, loool.. Tunisia still in Africa not in Europe :p :D
<superfly> inetpro: just the problem wit the reply-to
<elacheche_anis> Shame on you guys :p
<Kilos> you still have the map to sort as well
<elacheche_anis> Kilos, never forgot about the map.. Am even planning to do the same for my loco and #ubuntu-africa :D
<Kilos> good man
<elacheche_anis> Just need to get urgent things done :)
<Kilos> :D
<Kilos> we understand
<inetpro> elacheche_anis: sorry! I missed the flag up north
<pieter2627> oh, that is so close to euro...
<elacheche_anis> hahahah :D
 * pieter2627 mistook it
<Kilos> most northern point of africa
<inetpro> so http://clibre.tn/ and http://sfd.tn/ is the same team?
<elacheche_anis> clibre is an association that promotes the Free & Open Culture ( FOSS, OpenData, OpenGov, etc..)
<inetpro> ah
<elacheche_anis> Clibre organizes the event..
<elacheche_anis> The founder of clibre is the spiritual father of Ubuntu Tunisia :) :D
<elacheche_anis> So many current and previous Ubuntu-tn members are members in Clibre and involved in the SFD..
 * pieter2627 thinks that clibre might stand for Culture libre
 * inetpro should one day make an attempt to learn another forreign language
<elacheche_anis> Clibre organized WikiArabia too.. They have Wimedians in the association as well..
<inetpro> problem is their are way too many of them :-)
<elacheche_anis> pieter2627, you're right :)
<inetpro> there*
<elacheche_anis> :D
<inetpro> ok, time has caught up with us
<inetpro> time to wrap up
<inetpro> QA: topic Elect chairperson for next meeting
<QA> Current Topic: Elect chairperson for next meeting
<Kilos> ty for chairing again inetpro
 * Kilos votes inetpro +1
<elacheche_anis> I vote for inetpro
<elacheche_anis> :D
<craigbrash> +1
 * pieter2627 +1 inetpro 
<inetpro> yikes!
<inetpro> thanks for the votes of confidence
<Kilos> motion carried
<craigbrash> we loves you
<Kilos> hehe
<elacheche_anis> inetpro, I'll help you on that once I finish what I have in mind :D
<pieter2627> lol
<inetpro> at least we now have one day a month that we have to talk to each other :-)
<Kilos> hahaha
<elacheche_anis> :D
<inetpro> QA: agreed inetpro to chair the next meeting
<QA> Agreed: inetpro to chair the next meeting
 * elacheche_anis got to go → I'll install Ubuntu on my sister's new laptop..
<inetpro> QA: topic Next meeting
<QA> Current Topic: Next meeting
<Kilos> nice elacheche_anis
<inetpro> so for now we stick to 23 September 2015 ?
<pieter2627> see again elacheche_anis
<inetpro> until further notice pieter2627?
<pieter2627> guess so
<Kilos> yip
<elacheche_anis> I didn't have malwares @home :D since 2010 :)
<Kilos> ill be in lockup
<pieter2627> yes
<inetpro> QA: agreed next meeting scheduled for 23 September 2015 until further notice
<QA> Agreed: next meeting scheduled for 23 September 2015 until further notice
<Kilos> elacheche_anis  mark your calender
<inetpro> thanks for attending guys!
<inetpro> and enjoy the rest of the evening
<Kilos> yes thanks all of you
<pieter2627> yip thanks all
<inetpro> at least we can now celebrate the victory against NZ
<inetpro> QA: end meeting
<QA> Meeting Ended
<QA> Minutes available at json: http://52.17.74.45/freenode-%23ubuntu-africa/2015-08-26-18-30-58.json :: txt: http://52.17.74.45/freenode-%23ubuntu-africa/2015-08-26-18-30-58.txt :: html: http://52.17.74.45/freenode-%23ubuntu-africa/2015-08-26-18-30-58.html
<Kilos> hi xene
<Kilos> welcome to ubuntu-africa
<inetpro> sorry for going over the time limits
<Kilos> np
 * pieter2627 hears his bed calling
<Kilos> hi lafricain
<pieter2627> np, night all
<Kilos> you arrived late
<lafricain> Hi, Xene was me!! I use an other computer...
<Kilos> http://52.17.74.45/freenode-%23ubuntu-africa/2015-08-26-18-30-58.json
<lafricain> Yes I forgot the meeting...
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> http://52.17.74.45/freenode-%23ubuntu-africa/2015-08-26-18-30-58.json
<Kilos> hehe
<lafricain> I would like to meet renemanasse?
<Kilos> well try get reminders out earlier next month
<lafricain> Yes
<Kilos> you need to hang here
<Kilos> peeps pop in and out at odd times
<lafricain> I send him a message but no response... Maybe my mail in spams.
<Kilos> use the mailing list as well lafricain
<lafricain> Where can I find it?
<Kilos> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-africa
<Kilos> join in there
<lafricain> Ok but I didn't found how to subscrite. I have already a ubuntuone account, but I couldn't, I'll try again...
<Kilos> i think you first join the group
<Kilos> them when approved you go back there and at the bottom of the page is where you join the list
<lafricain> ok I try!
<lafricain> Ok I think it's ok. Thank you.
<Kilos> i just approved you
<Kilos> now you should see the list at the bottom
<Kilos> subscribe is what you tick
<lafricain> Ok
<craigbrash> ok goodnight all
<Kilos> night craigbrash
<Kilos> sleep well
<Kilos> ty for attending
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-africa to: Welcome to #ubuntu-africa | Website: http://ubuntu-africa.info | https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-africa | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AfricanTeams | Logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Next meeting: Wed, Wed, 23 September 2015 18:30 GMT Agenda: http://bit.ly/1KO5ulO
<inetpro> Kilos: there you go ^^, I'm done for the evening
<Kilos> ty inetpro you are a star'
<Kilos> sleep tight africa
<inetpro> good night oom Ki[tab]
<inetpro> ai!
#ubuntu-africa 2015-08-27
<Kilos> hello africa
<pieter2627> hallo africa
#ubuntu-africa 2015-08-28
<Aberash> hello
#ubuntu-africa 2015-08-30
<melodie> hi!
<melodie> where is Kilos?
<Kilos> hellooo africa
<Kilos> melodie  did you mail me all the info for me to forward to the africa ML
<melodie> Kilos wait so that all is ready
<melodie> I will keep you in the loop anyway
<Kilos> ok ty
<melodie> Kilos you are welcome
#ubuntu-africa 2016-08-29
<Kilos> helloooo africa
<theShirbiny> Kilos, o/
<Kilos> hi theShirbiny
<Na3iL> o/
<Kilos> o/
<Na3iL> how are you Kilos :D
<Kilos> ok ty and you ?
#ubuntu-africa 2016-08-31
<CraigZim> home-time
<MarwenDo> hi elacheche
#ubuntu-africa 2016-09-02
<Na3iL> pavlushka, \o/ congrats
<pavlushka> Na3iL: thanks :) \o/
<Na3iL> o/ Kilos MarwenDo and others
<CraigZim> Hello Kilos , Na3iL  et al
<MarwenDo> hi Na3iL
<Na3iL> How are you guys :D
#ubuntu-africa 2016-09-04
<theShirbiny> Morning everyone
<CraigZim> Morning theShirbiny
<MarwenDo> congrats pavlushka :)
<pavlushka> Thanks MarwenDo :)
#ubuntu-africa 2017-09-02
<elacheche> Happy 3id to all muslims around here :)
<Kilos> hi elacheche happy to you all
<elacheche> Thanks :)
<elacheche> How are you doing Kilos ?
<Kilos> still alive ty and you?
<Kilos> hehe
<elacheche> Same x)
#ubuntu-africa 2018-08-29
<qwebirc1611> Hello guys
